# Tires for 4x4 Ram 4500?



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

My bee truck is in desperate need of new tires. I'm considering an all terrain tire for off road use.

Not sure the tires will do much with a full truck and mud.

Anyway- anybody have good tire recommendations for muddy CA? 

Thanks, Rich


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

I also have Ram 4500 4x4 Looked around last year and not much available in a 19.5 inch tire. Even the A/T I found not much better than highway tread. Hope you find something good and post on here.

Johnny


----------



## liljake83 (Jul 2, 2013)

I've got the goodyear g622 rsd tire in the 19.5 rim size it's aggressive but not crazy it does make some noise on the hwy but we pulled out of some pretty nasty stuff last year after almonds


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Cooper makes a pretty good All Terrain 10 ply tire.


----------



## KRhodes (Jan 31, 2014)

Might look at goodyear wrangler duratrac. A lot of available sizes. I really like mine for a combination of on/off road.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

I without hesitation recommend the BF GOODRICH MUD TERRAIN KM2 tires. Best offroad tires I ever tried, and I tried a many! And the good news is: those tires are good on-road as well, which is not to be taken for granted. Especially in icy or rainy conditions a lot of mud tires are very slippery. Not so the km2. 

Just an impression: 





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gl66MihDho0

There is yet a mud pool to be found that those tires get stuck. :thumbsup:



















Never got stuck again with those tires, even when towing a heavy trailer offroad under difficult conditions.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

The heavy trucks need a commercial tire, so the usual off road tires will not fit- there lies the problem. The tires we need are 225/70R 19.5. Good off road tires are hard to find.


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

Have you looked at Michelin's for a tire that size? I always thought a heavier tread was better... Then I had a rep talk me into trying some of theirs. Initially I was not impressed with the way they looked and told the rep there was not enough tread to do what I wanted. He said try them then come back and talk. I am sold! They are quite on the road and have served me well the past couple of years in the mud.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

TOYO 10 ply all terrain platform tires.
Get 'em at Les Schwab.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank Everyone: I have some good options. Now pricing. I'm also going to look at what the power company uses on their trucks. They are always off road and in deep snow.


----------



## liljake83 (Jul 2, 2013)

That is exactly why I got the tires I mentioned earlier union pacific railroad and pg&e use them regularly..... good luck


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Christian, my son the tire man, says you should look at a Michelin XDS2-19.5. Too bad the BFG Mud Terrain KM2s are not in your size. We have four ofthem on the back of our 1 ton. 
I am getting my third pair(235/75-15) tomorrow for the back of my 63 beetle.

Crazy Roland


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

I am having the same issue with my 2WD F550. Would like to find a real mud tire, but there just aren't any great options. 

Here's a pretty good list of options with tread patterns: http://www.ricksontruckwheels.com/tires-22570R195.php

Not on there is the Hankook DH07 which looks similar to the Michelin XDS2 for quite a bit less. http://www.hankooktire.com/us/trucks-bus/hankook-dh07.html

Let us know what you go with and how it works out.


----------



## ABruce (Dec 27, 2013)

I work in the Tire industry . Michelin XDS 2 , Continental STK 44, I know stand up well. Toyo and Goodyear also make a truck tire with an aggressive tread in that size. Sailun S 740 is available in Canada a bit cheaper and seems to stand up pretty well. 
Regards


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your recommendations. I ended up going with the Toyo. I looked at the tire and it had what I was looking for in an on/ off road tire. The local Les Schwab gave me an excellent price and good customer service. They service a lot of larger trucks and provide flat tire service or replacement. One thing I will recommend is research the price and don't be afraid to go back and barter for a better price.
Thanks again, Rich


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

I run 14 ply. Even garder to find


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

suttonbeeman said:


> I run 14 ply. Even garder to find


Load range G=14 ply. Most 19.5 tires are available in either F (12 ply) or G (14 ply)


----------

